# live plants?



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Are live plants a pain in the ass, or are they worth getting? I've heard they just get torn up and constantly have to be replaced.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

well rufus that's what keeps on happening to me. about once a month i will try and add some more live plants to their tank to give it a try again, but they just shred them and keep uprooting them. it can be frustrating, but it looks great.

Joe


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

live plants are awesome, I've had alot of sucsess with them, except putting them in with big guys, they destroy them every time.

Give it a try, just remember, you need adaquit(sp) lighting and plant food, I use *Kent* products


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Choose a beginner plant that is easy to maintain and I would highly recommend the following book.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i reccomend a radican sword, cheap and very hardy.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Live plants are good for aesthetic and biological purposes. But they get really get f***d up in a feeding frenzy. Get those with sturdy stems, not actually having a bark though. Minimal planting would do enough otherwise it will only create territorial pissings for them. Overplanting is also bad. Plants release c02 at night, so you wouldnt want your P's having overnight stress from too much carbon dioxide in the water.

Goodluck!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

_*Moved to Tanks and Equipment*_


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

What kind of bulb should I be looking into if I want to get some live plants? Also, can you black tape the bulb if you have live plants, or will that not be enough light?


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

plants are great for the piranha tank they somehow make the piranha red bellys stand out when you have some plants in the background . watter lillies are great if you have really shy piranhas as the lilly pads provides some cover from the light they come out more and feel safe. not only plant help keep the balance of dangerous chemicals in your tank. there is am aquascaping saying that if your plants are helthy so will your fish.

i have java fern in my tank they are awsome hardy plants. with semi thick leaves they dont tear so well... java fens are good too but they tear up really easily...

as for light bulbs im using 2 bulbs you want to find bulbs wich provide the red and blue specturm these are what plants take in ... there are some brands of bulbs which come with their spectrum table these are awsome..


----------

